# Why did the mainstream media...



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

sit on this and continue to give a pass on this filth and democrat ties to him? DT has endured the most scrutinized presidency ever. Would a pic like this escape theses "journalists" fanatical fervor on bringing this president down?

FYI...I didn't type that with a straight face.



https://www.myajc.com/news/local/could-this-long-lost-photo-have-derailed-obama-2008-campaign/jC8NKhQr6a72VjRYY9o0EM/

https://www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/269145/obamas-meeting-farrakhan-daniel-greenfield


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

N


*GOBEARGO* said:


> sit on this and continue to give a pass on this filth and democrat ties to him? DT has endured the most scrutinized presidency ever. Would a pic like this escape theses "journalists" fanatical fervor on bringing this president down?
> 
> FYI...I didn't type that with a straight face.
> 
> ...


Not very proud are they. Reverend Wright and the terrorist, Ayers and dohrn, just a few people to show us what a radical the kenyan really Iz.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> sit on this and continue to give a pass on this filth and democrat ties to him? DT has endured the most scrutinized presidency ever. Would a pic like this escape theses "journalists" fanatical fervor on bringing this president down?
> 
> FYI...I didn't type that with a straight face.
> 
> ...


Nut that's our world today... smh.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> sit on this and continue to give a pass on this filth and democrat ties to him? DT has endured the most scrutinized presidency ever. Would a pic like this escape theses "journalists" fanatical fervor on bringing this president down?
> 
> FYI...I didn't type that with a straight face.
> 
> ...


Trump’s own dealings in the casino business in Atlantic City almost ruined him, as all three of his properties, the Taj Mahal, Trump’s Castle and the Trump Plaza, had to file for bankruptcy between July 1991 and March 1992.

Trump’s alleged mob connections have been the subject of media scrutinythroughout his presidential bid. While no one has ever labeled him a mob associate, the term the FBI uses todenote those who collude with organized crime, Trump’s network of relationships encompassed dubious figures.

His lawyer and mentor Roy Cohn’s other clients included notorious mobsters such as the bosses of the Genovese and Gambino crime families, respectively Anthony "Fat Tony" Salerno and Paul "Big Paul" Castellano, who controlled the concrete company S&A that Trump used to build his Manhattan Trump Plaza condos, likely paying an inflated price, as a _Politico_ investigation into Trump’s alleged mob ties reported in 2016.

Throughout his career, Trump made questionable connections of his own. One of them was Joseph Weichselbaum, a drug trafficker whom Trump vouched for before his November 1987 sentencing by a U.S. District Court judge, as “conscientious, forthright, and diligent" and "a credit to the community,” as reported in the investigative publication The Smoking Gun in 2016. Trump later told _Politico_ he “hardly knew” Weichselbaum.

Trump also has links to Russian-born businessman Felix Sater, who pleaded guilty to participating in a Mafia-linked stock scheme in 1998 and then became an informant. Sater worked for Bayrock Group, a partner in the construction of the Trump SoHo hotel. When Sater’s mob connections became public after a 2007 _New York Times _report, Trump distanced himself from him, saying: “I didn’t really know him very well.”

But as the Associated Press reported in in 2015, Trump offered Sater office space and a chance to work again for the Trump Organization in 2010. Trump's lawyer Alan Garten said Sater “never had an employment agreement or formal contract with the Trump Organization and did not close any deals for him." Interviewed for the article, Trump told AP: “Felix Sater, boy, I have to even think about it,” adding: “I’m not that familiar with him.”


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump’s own dealings in the casino business in Atlantic City almost ruined him, as all three of his properties, the Taj Mahal, Trump’s Castle and the Trump Plaza, had to file for bankruptcy between July 1991 and March 1992.
> 
> Trump’s alleged mob connections have been the subject of media scrutinythroughout his presidential bid. While no one has ever labeled him a mob associate, the term the FBI uses todenote those who collude with organized crime, Trump’s network of relationships encompassed dubious figures.
> 
> ...


Great story...any response to my question?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> sit on this and continue to give a pass on this filth and democrat ties to him? DT has endured the most scrutinized presidency ever. Would a pic like this escape theses "journalists" fanatical fervor on bringing this president down?
> 
> FYI...I didn't type that with a straight face.
> 
> ...



Poor Donald... having to endure the "most scrutinized presidency ever."  Time and time again... those evil democrats make him a victim.  Will this tragedy ever end!!

But really though.  He's the president.  Of course the job is hard and unfair.  Enough with the excuses.  Honestly I'd like so see a "When's he going to stop sucking at his job" thread.  It would be a lot more interesting.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Poor Donald... having to endure the "most scrutinized presidency ever."  Time and time again... those evil democrats make him a victim.  Will this tragedy ever end!!
> 
> But really though.  He's the president.  Of course the job is hard and unfair.  Enough with the excuses.  Honestly I'd like so see a "When's he going to stop sucking at his job" thread.  It would be a lot more interesting.


Interesting enough TD there are those who wondered & thought the same thing about our previous President.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Interesting enough TD there are those who wondered & thought the same thing about our previous President.


Hey I'm all for not letting history repeat itself.  Let's agree to get this bum out of office and bring in someone whose up to the job...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hey I'm all for not letting history repeat itself.  Let's agree to get this bum out of office and bring in someone whose up to the job...


Looks like your really gonna be pissed in 2020.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hey I'm all for not letting history repeat itself.  Let's agree to get this bum out of office and bring in someone whose up to the job...


Well fortunately, we have a Presidential election in just two years.
We'll see if the Democrats can come up with a candidate that can defeat the sitting President.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Poor Donald... having to endure the "most scrutinized presidency ever."  Time and time again... those evil democrats make him a victim.  Will this tragedy ever end!!
> 
> But really though.  He's the president.  Of course the job is hard and unfair.  Enough with the excuses.  Honestly I'd like so see a "When's he going to stop sucking at his job" thread.  It would be a lot more interesting.


Aww yes poor Donald. Where did a type that again? The point Eistein is bias and hyprocisy. But change the subject to suit your narrative.

Hey by the way, any thought as to why the press didn't go after BHO?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Aww yes poor Donald. Where did a type that again? The point Eistein is bias and hyprocisy. But change the subject to suit your narrative.
> 
> Hey by the way, any thought as to why the press didn't go after BHO?


Hypocrisy, would be thinking that the other tribe had it any easier.  Just say'n 

Again- he's the president.  He signed up for this job.  I'm tired of hearing about how mean the press is or about what a victim he is.  When's he going to stop sucking at his job?  That to me is a far more interesting question.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hypocrisy, would be thinking that the other tribe had it any easier.  Just say'n
> 
> Again- he's the president.  He signed up for this job.  I'm tired of hearing about how mean the press is or about what a victim he is.  When's he going to stop sucking at his job?  That to me is a far more interesting question.


Ok nevermind. Trump sucks...next.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Ok nevermind. Trump sucks...next.


Next?  What are you crazy.  Reading stories in the news that Trumps starting trade wars and talking about needing gun restrictions might make you angry at the news, but it makes me want to talk about it.  

We've got two more years of this, you'd better get ready.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Next?  What are you crazy.  Reading stories in the news that Trumps starting trade wars and talking about needing gun restrictions might make you angry at the news, but it makes me want to talk about it.
> 
> We've got two more years of this, you'd better get ready.


Ready...set...go.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Aww yes poor Donald. Where did a type that again? The point Eistein is bias and hyprocisy. But change the subject to suit your narrative.
> 
> Hey by the way, any thought as to why the press didn't go after BHO?


Of course they did. Count the people who listen to fox and Limbaugh and Levin and Pat Robertson and see if those outlets aren’t the “pres who went after Obama every day.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Ready...set...go.


Trump is starting the trade war to get electoral votes in the steel belt. Basic politics. Good for the country? No.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Of course they did. Count the people who listen to fox and Limbaugh and Levin and Pat Robertson and see if those outlets aren’t the “pres who went after Obama every day.


Again the question was why the mainstream media ignored the obvi with BHO. Why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Again the question was why the mainstream media ignored the obvi with BHO. Why?


He is a member of one of the protected class.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Of course they did. Count the people who listen to fox and Limbaugh and Levin and Pat Robertson and see if those outlets aren’t the “pres who went after Obama every day.


BiBi is on Levin tonight at 7.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BiBi is on Levin tonight at 7.


He’s not in jail yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He’s not in jail yet?


What did he do?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did he do?


He’s dirty. That’s why Trump likes him so much...Israeli cops say they have him nailed.
https://www.google.com/amp/www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/benjamin-netanyahu-israel-prime-minister-criminal-immunity-bill-law-push-pass-criminal-a8004816.html?amp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He’s dirty. That’s why Trump likes him so much...Israeli cops say they have him nailed.
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/benjamin-netanyahu-israel-prime-minister-criminal-immunity-bill-law-push-pass-criminal-a8004816.html?amp


Fakenews


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fakenews


In other words, "ouch, I don't like that reality"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Next?  What are you crazy.  Reading stories in the news that Trumps starting trade wars and talking about needing gun restrictions might make you angry at the news, but it makes me want to talk about it.
> 
> We've got two more years of this, you'd better get ready.


Why do you call it a “Trade War” when Trade is peace?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why do you call it a “Trade War” when Trade is peace?


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-06/mnuchin-says-trump-isn-t-trying-to-start-trade-war-with-tariffs


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump is starting the trade war to get electoral votes in the steel belt. Basic politics. Good for the country? No.


Trade War?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-06/mnuchin-says-trump-isn-t-trying-to-start-trade-war-with-tariffs


Lets see where this alleged “War” goes.  More important things to talk about like Stormy, Russians, etc.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump’s own dealings in the casino business in Atlantic City almost ruined him, as all three of his properties, the Taj Mahal, Trump’s Castle and the Trump Plaza, had to file for bankruptcy between July 1991 and March 1992.
> 
> Trump’s alleged mob connections have been the subject of media scrutinythroughout his presidential bid. While no one has ever labeled him a mob associate, the term the FBI uses todenote those who collude with organized crime, Trump’s network of relationships encompassed dubious figures.
> 
> ...



*Your forehead hurts from chasing ambulances again *
*doesn't it...thus the long winded post about fantasy.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He’s dirty. That’s why Trump likes him so much...Israeli cops say they have him nailed.
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/benjamin-netanyahu-israel-prime-minister-criminal-immunity-bill-law-push-pass-criminal-a8004816.html?amp



*We'll see......sounds like BS to me.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump’s own dealings in the casino business in Atlantic City almost ruined him, as all three of his properties, the Taj Mahal, Trump’s Castle and the Trump Plaza, had to file for bankruptcy between July 1991 and March 1992.


Whatʻs the problem with him and his investors almost being ruined?  Too bad QE was employed to ruin the taxpayer instead of the politicians that employed it, instead of bankruptcy laws.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump’s own dealings in the casino business in Atlantic City almost ruined him, as all three of his properties, the Taj Mahal, Trump’s Castle and the Trump Plaza, had to file for bankruptcy between July 1991 and March 1992.
> 
> Trump’s alleged mob connections have been the subject of media scrutinythroughout his presidential bid. While no one has ever labeled him a mob associate, the term the FBI uses todenote those who collude with organized crime, Trump’s network of relationships encompassed dubious figures.
> 
> ...


Non seq much?  What would you people do without words like alleged, and questionable?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Non seq much?  What would you people do without words like alleged, and questionable?


That's where the unsure live.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whatʻs the problem with him and his investors almost being ruined?  Too bad QE was employed to ruin the taxpayer instead of the politicians that employed it, instead of bankruptcy laws.


Ruin which taxpayer? Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump is starting the trade war to get electoral votes in the steel belt.


Damn Russians in the Steel Belt


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Ruin which taxpayer? Wtf are you talking about?


You didnʻt know wtf you were posting. You clowns crack me up.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

*Mrs Low IQ " Home Girl " who does NOT speak for Los Angeles is seen here*
*fawning over Louis Farrakhan Feb 18, 2018......*

*



*
*Yes she is a POS along with Him !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Mrs Low IQ " Home Girl " who does NOT speak for Los Angeles is seen here*
> *fawning over Louis Farrakhan Feb 18, 2018......*
> 
> *
> ...


Not surprising...but disgusting nonetheless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You didnʻt know wtf you were posting. You clowns crack me up.


#X-sonofE-reader
#whatelseareclownsgoodfor


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Mrs Low IQ " Home Girl " who does NOT speak for Los Angeles is seen here*
> *fawning over Louis Farrakhan Feb 18, 2018......*
> 
> *
> ...


Blood is thicker than character.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You didnʻt know wtf you were posting. You clowns crack me up.


You said “QE was employed to ruin the taxpayer.” What does that mean? I knew exactly what I was posting. What does that mean? I pay a lot of taxes and I don’t know how the taxpayer was ruined by QE. What do you mean?


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You said “QE was employed to ruin the taxpayer.” What does that mean? I knew exactly what I was posting. What does that mean? I pay a lot of taxes and I don’t know how the taxpayer was ruined by QE. What do you mean?



*Man you are Stupid.....*
*Don't you have a flashing light to chase....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You said “QE was employed to ruin the taxpayer.” What does that mean? I knew exactly what I was posting. What does that mean? I pay a lot of taxes and I don’t know how the taxpayer was ruined by QE. What do you mean?


The attorney doesn't know the difference between a government bailout and a bankruptcy?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The attorney doesn't know the difference between a government bailout and a bankruptcy?


I just want to know what taxpayers were ruined by QE. Even if you meant it rhetorically, what do you mean? Who was harmed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I just want to know what taxpayers were ruined by QE. Even if you meant it rhetorically, what do you mean? Who was harmed?


Our grandchildren.
#DUMMY


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Our grandchildren.
> #DUMMY


Man, thanks so much for helping me out this morning, Joe! I was too dumb to know that certain economic measures taken by the Obama administration to avoid another Great Depression ruins our taxpaying grandchildren. That was so obvious and so well-stated, I'm so sorry for not understanding.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Our grandchildren.
> #DUMMY


What effect will t's self-serving deficit adventure have on them, dummy?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> What effect will t's self-serving deficit adventure have on them, dummy?


Another rule: You can't ask the nutters for a rational response that requires well thought-out explanations. They don't play that way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Man, thanks so much for helping me out this morning, Joe! I was too dumb to know that certain economic measures taken by the Obama administration to avoid another Great Depression ruins our taxpaying grandchildren. That was so obvious and so well-stated, I'm so sorry for not understanding.


Do you people think of everything in catastrophic AGW terms?  A Great Depression?  Thatʻs what the 1% wanted you smart people to think so the bailout narrative could be brought out AGAIN to maintain the riches of the 1% by bailing them out of their bad investments in MBSʻs.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do you people think of everything in catastrophic AGW terms?  A Great Depression?  Thatʻs what the 1% wanted you smart people to think so the bailout narrative could be brought out AGAIN to maintain the riches of the 1% by bailing them out of their bad investments in MBSʻs.


If that’s true, at least Trump doesn’t hide motives. He straight up states that his administration is for the wealthiest.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Man, thanks so much for helping me out this morning, Joe! I was too dumb to know that certain economic measures taken by the Obama administration to avoid another Great Depression ruins our taxpaying grandchildren. That was so obvious and so well-stated, I'm so sorry for not understanding.


Get your shit together.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> What effect will t's self-serving deficit adventure have on them, dummy?


That's not good either, asshole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Man, thanks so much for helping me out this morning, Joe! I was too dumb to know that certain economic measures taken by the Obama administration to avoid another Great Depression ruins our taxpaying grandchildren. That was so obvious and so well-stated, I'm so sorry for not understanding.


Who benefitted from QE?


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who benefitted from QE?


The United States of America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> If that’s true, at least Trump doesn’t hide motives. He straight up states that his administration is for the wealthiest.


#stoplying


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> The United States of America.


#YOUAREWRONGAGAINYOUBIGDUMMY


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> The United States of America.


*"QE Benefits Mostly The Wealthy" JPMorgan Admits, And ...*
https://*www.zerohedge.com*/news/2015-01-24/*qe*-*benefits*-mostly...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> If that’s true, at least Trump doesn’t hide motives. He straight up states that his administration is for the wealthiest.


Shocking isnʻt it? Lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> If that’s true, at least Trump doesn’t hide motives. He straight up states that his administration is for the wealthiest.


 If you knew wtf you were talking about there wouldnʻt be any hidden motives.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> What effect will t's self-serving deficit adventure have on them, dummy?


For you?  None whatsoever.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you knew wtf you were talking about there wouldnʻt be any hidden motives.


You sound angry and jealous.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *"QE Benefits Mostly The Wealthy" JPMorgan Admits, And ...*
> https://*www.zerohedge.com*/news/2015-01-24/*qe*-*benefits*-mostly...


Isn’t benefiting the wealthy the point of a capitalist government? I thought that’s what you believe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Isn’t benefiting the wealthy the point of a capitalist government? I thought that’s what you believe.


I am just pointing to the less educated how it works, E-READER need lots of help from me, the informed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You sound angry and jealous.


How can you tell?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #YOUAREWRONGAGAINYOUBIGDUMMY


Joe, ask yourself why I have apologized at times on here, I have noted good points by “the other side” and I have acknowledged valuable facts in some of your (mostly bs) articles, as have my cohorts, while you have been unable to ever do the same with Hüsker or Wez or Espola, etc., in return.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Isn’t benefiting the wealthy the point of a capitalist government?


No.  Itʻs to benefit the market


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe, ask yourself why I have apologized at times on here, I have noted good points by “the other side” and I have acknowledged valuable facts in some of your (mostly bs) articles, as have my cohorts, while you have been unable to ever do the same with Hüsker or Wez or Espola, etc., in return.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

That # was for espola, I just agreed with E-reader on his Trump spending post today, I have also agreed at times with Wez, husker and even you, that was before all you libs went off the deep end over the last year or two.
I am just here to lie and piss you people off, ask E-reader.
I have apologized a few times in here as well, to you in fact.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You sound angry and jealous.





Bruddah IZ said:


> How can you tell?



Iz isn't the angry type, but he does get a little jealous when we are around my wife.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I just want to know what taxpayers were ruined by QE. Even if you meant it rhetorically, what do you mean? Who was harmed?


*How much does Soros pay you ?*

*He sure is not getting his dollar value from you.......*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe, ask yourself why I have apologized at times on here, I have noted good points by “the other side” and I have acknowledged valuable facts in some of your (mostly bs) articles, as have my cohorts, while you have been unable to ever do the same with Hüsker or Wez or Espola, etc., in return.


You just named the 3 Stooges...enough said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You just named the 3 Stooges...enough said.


Don't forget shemp. He is the narrator.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

*When traveling in the Darkness it's always beneficial to have Light !*


----------

